# Bad Boy Mowers



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Just bought one of these in the Spring and it is the best mower I ever had. The grass just around the house is about 2 acres and this with it's 60 inch cut makes a pleasure to cut. with it's 30HP V twin Kohler, it'll cut anything you can run over! The wife loves it, so that takes that chore away from me. I can't get her to mow the pastures though. LOL! Built like a tank and made in Arkansas by local folks, makes it even more inviting. PJ


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Right on! I can appreciate American made, no doubt. That is a tough pissed off looking mower that's for sure! Conrats! Be sure to put it in our registry so that it becomes eligible for our monthly contest. Up at the top of this page is a colored band and one of the options In the band is "Tractors" then "Create Item". Thank you!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

grouse


----------

